# WC/WCX Minnesota



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The Greater Twin Cities Golden Retriever Club will host a WC/WCX Test on September 14, 2014. Click on the link to Entry Express for Premium information. https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/viewevent.aspx?eid=6781


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks. I think we should all post WC/WCX tests, and also CCAs, as we hear of them.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Just a reminder, Entries close tonight for this event. If you're in Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa or the Dakota's this is one of the last opportunities for a WC/WCX this year.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We have 47 dogs entered for this event. It should be a full day.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We had a good turn out and the weather was perfect for running dogs.

There were quite a few qualifiers too. Look closely there are more dogs in the back row too.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So did the toller, toll? It's fun to watch. I got to see it for the first time at our club's WC last year. Did the toller do just the WC or a different level? Don't tollers have 3 levels for their WC? Like Canada?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> So did the toller, toll? It's fun to watch. I got to see it for the first time at our club's WC last year. Did the toller do just the WC or a different level? Don't tollers have 3 levels for their WC? Like Canada?


It's the same test as they use in Canada for Tollers. The Tollers have to toll as well. The WC Tollers all passed tne WCX Tollers had a tough day.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

My best friend passed with her Toller in the WC.. Clint did a nice job!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Clint ran well.


----------

